# Bird's Mouth Joint



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a link to an interesting article on the details of designing and constructing bird's mouth joints:

http://www.duckworksmagazine.com/04/s/articles/birdsmouth/index.cfm

rstermer


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yet another interesting project to add to my "one day" list.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks rstermer for the link

You talk about taking a simple and easy to setup bit and turning it to a nightmare , well ,, this guy did it,, they make a 3 bit sets that anyone can setup and use without using a slide ruler to get the job done...

It makes me recall the guy who spend 2 hours to setup and rip a board on the table saw with all the Mic.and gages,etc. ....  and the next day the board was bowed out of shape aging... 

Keep it simple 




=====


==========



rstermer said:


> Here is a link to an interesting article on the details of designing and constructing bird's mouth joints:
> 
> http://www.duckworksmagazine.com/04/s/articles/birdsmouth/index.cfm
> 
> rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks rstermer for the link
> 
> You talk about taking a simple and easy to setup bit and turning it to a nightmare , well ,, this guy did it,, they make a 3 bit sets that anyone can setup and use without using a slide ruler to get the job done...
> 
> ...



Bobj3-
I'd agree if it's decorative and not structural. If strength and weight are a consideration, then this guy's approach looks like a good approach. That said, unless a person really knows what they are doing, better give it to a qualified engineer to look at before potentially putting anyone's life or health at risk. Thanks for your comment, practical and down to earth as usual!
rstermer


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

MLCS has a video which shows how to make the joint. Here is a link: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU2gV9xlGVo

rstermer


----------

